# I Finally Finished My First Groundbreaker!



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, after an interminable amount of time stuck with "analysis paralysis", I finally got something new finished for The Yard of the Living Dead this year. I used tips, tricks, and inspiration from various sources on the web and the forums. This groundbreaker is one hundred percent homemade from the paper mache skull to the cardboard ribcage. Here are a few pictures of him in the garage.
























I will get a few more pictures of him after he is placed in The Yard of the Living Dead later today. One thing I learned during the construction of this groundbreaker is that I suck at making hands, the thumbs especially.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice pose. He looks ready to grab someone! He looks perfect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I like his pose - he looks as if he's getting ready to grab his winnings from a round of poker


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice...I love the pose and facial expression!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work! Like the moss n stuff you put on him, it is a nice touch.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicely creepy, well done!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. RoxyBlue, maybe the World Series of Poker could use him as their new mascot...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Niiiice! I agree with the comments about the moss, looks good.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Creepy! I love it!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

I liked using the creepy cloth because it helped to cover up some of the seams in my cloth mache.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice especially for your first groundbreaker!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very awesome ground breaker! Well done you! Be proud...you did a fantastic job...and you can actually say.."I made him myself"!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. The hands are pretty good too...thumbs are tough. Make sure you waterproof him!


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

I disagree with you. The hands look great to me. To me those are the hardest things to do also out of paper mache. The whole thing is creepy, well posed and has great colors. Nice job, will be a good attraction Halloween night!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like how he's reach out. The mossy look is great.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked! fantastic job!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Really great job on this. I agree with the others that the pose on this guy is perfect. 
Doing hands are tough, but I don't think these look bad at all. I checked out your blog and I really dig your tall tombstones!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He looks fantastic! Well done.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good ..will look great at night creepin in the yard..muahahah


----------



## ben (Oct 18, 2012)

The more I explore, the more I am amazed. Great blog too.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

I like it a lot, what do you to weather proof it? The pose is perfect by the way.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all of your great compliments. Here are a few pics of the groundbreaker on the big night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks very happy to be outside


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

this will keep folks out of your garage for sure! Nice job


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great job on him


----------

